# Roast on the egg



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I decided to try my hand at making a chuck roast on the egg. I've added potatoes, onions, carrots, salt and pepper. ...and my wife's homemade gravy to the mix. I browned the roast on the stove before I added it to the broiler pot. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good idea...made beef stew on the egg a few times, never a roast.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

What time is supper?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Got the lid off to do a little browning. Smells awesome !


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

DONE ! I tried a small spoon of the gravy......oh man ! Now I'm sitting here impatiently waiting for the rice to get ready.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Omg I just want to jump in that pot and go swimming! Outstanding!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Definitely going to do this again. Possibly the best roast that I have ever eaten. I cooked it for 2 hours with the lid on the pot. The first hour was at 400° ,the second hour was at 360°. Then I cooked it for 10 -15 minutes with the pot lid off to brown it some, at 360°. My wife normally cooks our roast at 350° for 3 hours or so in the oven. So the egg was quicker as well as better.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks awesome! For once, I'll applaud your well done beef!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

That is a thing of beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful! Now how about that gravy recipe?


----------

